# Coding Network-I have my



## tmr1965 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have my CPC and have worked in a Family Practice as a Medical Biller/Coder for almost 3 years.  I would really like to apply for a remote coding job.  Has anyone heard of the coding network, and are there examples anywhere of their coding test.  I have test anxiety and I would like to know what I can expect when taking their test.  Any input or reccommendations for me as a beginner going for a remote coding job would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


Tammy


----------



## apache069 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tammy,

I just took a coding test for a place called Peak Health Solutions and their test was pretty intense. They wanted you to code alot of acute care meaning emergency room, ancillary etc. There were alot of HCPCS Level II coding and some E/M and E codes you had to code. They emailed the test to me and I had a week to turn it in. I did have access to any and all resources (internet,3M,etc) but if you are not coding acute care on a regular basis it may be difficult. I dont know what I got yet but you had to have an 80% to pass so I feel like it could go either way. I am a RHIT,CPC with 5 years of physician coding so even though I was familiar with acute care coding because of being an RHIT a year now it was challenging because I do not code acute care everyday. on the other hand I took a coding test for LexiCode and I passed it so I will see whee that goes. I am also looking for a remote coding job but really just part time to keep my coding skills sharp as the job I am in right now is anesthesia coding and it is not the detailed level of coding I am used to so until I get another detailed coding job again I am looking to remote code on the side. I hope this helps you.


----------



## maddismom (Sep 13, 2013)

I think The Coding Network is a reputable company and it would be worth your time to take their test (I'm assuming they are looking for E/M coders).  It would unethical for any of us to share information about their tests with you.   I say go for it and good luck!


----------



## twizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

maddismom said:


> I think The Coding Network is a reputable company and it would be worth your time to take their test (I'm assuming they are looking for E/M coders).  It would unethical for any of us to share information about their tests with you.   I say go for it and good luck!


But, the feedback that used to occur after people took their assessment tests was that they were using old operative reports, some of which were virtually unreadable, and they were using old codes, so a lot were getting 'wrong' answers.
 I submitted an application to them once but they weren't polite enough to reply so they're off my radar now.
 AAPC often seem to team up with them for coding positions so they must have some credibility. Unfortunately I've never seen it. 
You can go on their website and look at audits they've done for various specialties but it's old stuff (2008).


----------



## maddismom (Sep 13, 2013)

My experience was with E/M, so maybe not the same type of issues.  Obviously, though, if they're using old codes for procedures and have not moved on, that's a huge problem and someone to be avoided.

I would encourage anyone applying at Peak to inquire who on their staff is doing their payroll and message me.  I don't want anyone to be threatened with not getting their paycheck as I was; kind of made me want to work for someone else (which I did).


----------



## nmlalagirl (Sep 16, 2013)

I worked for The Coding Network for almost 5 years. They are a great bunch of folks. The test i took was more just straight up coding several charts. Be prepared to wait a few months to hear back from them. They get MANY applications.


----------



## tmr1965 (Sep 17, 2013)

When you say coding charts is that for all specialties or can you code for any specialty your interested in?  I only have outpatient Family Practice experience right now.  Is there maybe another certification I should get besides having my CPC to get into remote coding?


----------

